# Nokia Phone groan



## Rimmer8 (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi all. I've seen a few posts about mobile phones here and though I'm not sure it's really the right spot to ask, I'll post in desperation....

I've just bought a Nokia 6225 CDMA phone (prepaid with Telstra) and have spent about 2 days admiring the shiny case and playing with the camera etc. Now I'm foolishly trying to get it to work. 

I installed the Nokia PC Suite software on my Win XP SP2 P4 PC and plugged in a no-name IrDA dongle to try out the new facilities, check out what the photos *really* look like, fool around with a ringtone or two, compose some text messages, etc. Of course nothing worked - phone not detected. I found out the version of PC Suite provided was pretty old and downloaded v6.6.18 from Nokia asia-pacific - much better! The phone is detected and things now say they are working. They are not actually working but they do say they are working - e.g I typed in about a dozen contact names and numbers and downloaded them to the phone - yep, fine, done. Look at the phone - nothing changed!  
Next stop is find a new driver for the IrDA dongle - got a generic SigmaTel driver and installed that - after a settings tweak (stab in the dark) it seems to work fine. Now about 50% of the PC Suite functions work properly - I must say as this is my first experience with a "modern" mobile phone I'm really shocked at how crappy the software provided is, with all the millions of mobiles Nokia sells I thought I'd be getting smooth state of the art stuff but this looks more like it was written by some high school kid in 1995.... but I rant.  

I have two specific problems that I have been unable to find help on so my questions are:

1.I can't send SMS messages and the Telstra guide tells me to check the Short Message Service Centre number is set correctly.

2. There is a "My Number" display and it displays a disconnected number, nothing to do with me. (This IS a brand new phone).

I can find no reference to these settings in the menus or on the Nokia website, there are murmurings about a program which will allow you to fiddle with more advanced settings but this seems to be available only for GSM phones. I did ring the shop where I bought it about the "My Number" problem and they were no help. What should I do next? Can anyone tell me the codes to check these things?  

If this is not the place for this kind of query can anyone direct me to a suitable help site? Thanks for reading this far.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

I've never liked Nokia suite, you might want to try Oxygen phone manager. http://www.opm-2.com/OPM2/

As for the other problems you might want to try here http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/index.php 
They have a section on CDMA phones..........sorry more of a GSM fan myself.


----------



## Rimmer8 (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for the links bonzobob999. :up: 

The SMS prob was an account snafu, nothing to do with the phone. Oxygen looks good for sorting out the other prob. Other site ~way~ over my head!


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Rimmer8 said:


> Thanks for the links bonzobob999. :up:
> 
> The SMS prob was an account snafu, nothing to do with the phone. Oxygen looks good for sorting out the other prob. Other site ~way~ over my head!


No problem
You may want to try a hard connection from phone to PC via the CA-42 Data cable IR connections can sometimes have restrictions/drop outs. Don't by an aftermarket cable though go for a genuine Nokia.
Some US phones also have "Branded" software (custom software/firmware installed to suite the provider) which can restrict access to certain features/settings.

Your correct about the Nokia suite though, you would expect better from them.


----------

